# outlander 400 cutting out



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

hey everyone im new here to the forum and got a question about my outlander. it seems when i get water a little over the engine it starts puttering and then cutts off on me.everything on my bike is snorkled and ive got my vent lines ran up any ideas on whats causing the problem????


heres a few pictures of my bike


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Did you seal all your connectors and plug wire with dielectric grease?


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

yea did that when i snorkled it a couple months ago.havent put anymoregrease on them since then though


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Has it been doing this the whole time or just start? Also check your plug wire for cracks and seal up the coil end too with silicone


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

ok ill try sealing up the coil end with silicone tonight and let it dry. nah it started about a month ago


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Prob just a conector somewhere the seal got broken on, Let it idle and spray the connectors with water untill you find the prob


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

ight ill do so thanks for the help


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Anytime man ....I kinda have a reputation of being more than willing to help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree... sounds like something eletrical somewhere gettin wet. Also, I see ur from inverness... we need to get togehter & ride sometime! Im over in TTown.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

ok ima check the connectors tonight. yea im actually about 5 mins from inverness around greystone but i ride all over alabama mostly nyota or dirty dog. any good plaes down your way


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep, connectors and spark plug boots for sure need the dielectric grease...... you may still need to check air box often even if it snorkled..... I installed a drain in mine at the bottom where the flat side is at the lowest point........
other than that, maybe the fuse box/relay...... Gots to be somewhere..... 
I havent had any trouble outta mine with gettin wet..

Now, my polaris used to cut out at seat deep water, i think it was the plug boots doing it.... I put dielectric on them and nothing since.​


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

It sounds like an electrical issue, but thats a carbed bike, so you should also check the vents on the carb and make sure something is not messing with the fuel level in the bowl or letting water in.


----------

